

The Shellshock bug, explained in four minutes - ozh
http://viracious.com/2014/09/the-shellshock-bug-explained-in-four-minutes/

======
informatimago
It has been unnoticed for 23 years, because IT IS NOT A BUG! It is an
admittedly misconceived, FEATURE!

It is a feature that has existed since the beginning of bash it seems (the
oldest tarball on ftp.gnu.org already has it), and its user interface is
documented under the -f option of the export built-in.

